# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Philippine Kris

## Billy Reese

Another new Member here. I got this Kris at an auction that had museum artifacts for sale. I'm trying to get the museum's contact information and see if they have the background history records of this Kris. I only have the 2 photos from the auction, but I will be getting more when the Kris arrives at my house. Hopefully sometime this week I will have it.




> Philippine Kris
> 
> 22" serpentine blade with traditional notched carving at base. Wire-wrapped wooden grip with engraved copper ferrules. Nickel-plated steel pommel. Wooden scabbard with rawhide wraps. Museum inventory numbers painted on throat of scabbard.
> 
> Condition: Good. Showing wear and age patina overall.


Any comments on this?

Thanks,

Billy

----------


## David Sorcher

It would be nice to see some close-ups, but it looks like a nice old Moro kris to me.  :Smilie: 
The angle of the the bend at the back end of the "gonjo" and the "greneng" (sorry, these are terms for these parts on Indonesian keris. I am not sure of the Moro names) seems to indicate an older blade, maybe earlier part of the 19th century.
Nickel plate on the kakatau pommel seems unusual to me and i wonder if this isn't actually silver. Have you tested this metal or tried to buff it up?.

----------


## Billy Reese

> It would be nice to see some close-ups, but it looks like a nice old Moro kris to me. 
> The angle of the the bend at the back end of the "gonjo" and the "greneng" (sorry, these are terms for these parts on Indonesian keris. I am not sure of the Moro names) seems to indicate an older blade, maybe earlier part of the 19th century.
> Nickel plate on the kakatau pommel seems unusual to me and i wonder if this isn't actually silver. Have you tested this metal or tried to buff it up?.


Hello David,

I'm still waiting for the delivery of it. I don't know the name parts of the Kris, but I'm trying to learn as much as I can.

When I get it, I will take lots of close-up photos and see if I can determing the metals used.

Thanks,

Billy

----------


## David Sorcher

According to Federico's Moro Sword site the part i referred to with the Javanese name "gonjo" is called "gangya", "sampir" or "katik" dependent on the local dialect used. There is a diagram of parts of the kris here: 
http://home.earthlink.net/~federicom...o/diagram.html

----------


## Billy Reese

> According to Federico's Moro Sword site the part i referred to with the Javanese name "gonjo" is called "gangya", "sampir" or "katik" dependent on the local dialect used. There is a diagram of parts of the kris here: 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~federicom...o/diagram.html


David,

Thanks for that Site. It will help me when I Post the close-ups and other information I find.

My wife is from Cebu, Philippines, which is halfway down the Island chain, halfway to where the Kris originated. I have a friend there that spent his early military career in the Moro area and he is going to help me with the research. He has lots of contacts all over the Philippines.

We go there every year for a few months. On one of our trips I will probably take the Kris to our house there and it will be closer to the place of origin.

Billy

----------


## Billy Reese

I got my Kris yesterday! I will start with this Post on the blade. Forgive me if I butcher the different names of the parts, but this is my 1st genuine (I believe) Kris. I go to the Philippines at least yearly and I've seen many "tourist" Kris for sale, but this is my 1st experience holding one. I will refer to the Left and Right sides looking down towards the tip while holding it.

For those of you that want to jump ahead, I have 45 photos here: http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c119/aerosick/Kris/

Measurements and Details:

The laminated (?) blade is a fully waved with 13 waves.

Has a talisman chiseled into the blade.

Total Weight of Kris and Scabbard = 2 lbs 1 oz ~ 936 grams

Weight of Kris = 1 lb 5 oz ~ 595 grams

Weight of Scabbard = 12 oz ~ 340 grams

Overall Length = 27.625 ~ 700 mm

Length of Blade = 22 ~ 560 mm

Width of Blade at Balance (4.25 ~ 108 mm below Guard) = 1.4 ~ 36 mm

Depth of Blade at Balance = 0.2 ~ 5 mm

Hilt Length = 5.625 ~ 140 mm

Width of Guard (Gangya) = 4.25 ~ 108 mm

Left Side



Right Side



Left Top



Right Top

----------


## MRoss

> but this is my 1st genuine (I believe) Kris.


Yes, this is a genuine kris, 19th century. Looks like you did good.

----------


## David Sorcher

Hey Billy. Thanks for the very detailed photos. I checked them all out in you photobucket.
Crongrats, that's a very nice kris. It looks pretty obvious that this was a Datu's (chief's) kris. I amalmost positive that the ferrule and the crown at the pommel are suasa, a mixture of gold and copper, usually 8-10k. Still can't figure the material of the pommel though it might have silver content. It's too bad that you are missing the backside of the scabbard stem. Should be fairly easy to restore though. The straps look non-traditional. A rattan twist would probably be more authentic. Great find. Enjoy!  :Smilie:

----------

